# Apple TV et extension de bureau



## Mac-Xav (7 Janvier 2012)

Bonjour 
Est-il possible d'étendre le bureau de mon mac book pro via l'apple TV ?? 
je ne trouve pas de réponse sur le net, merci d'avance 
Mac-xav


----------



## zouille83 (8 Janvier 2012)

salut
Moi aussi je cherche a savoir si on peux avoir lécran de mon imac sur la TV via l'Apple TV mais rien sur le net.

En espérant que qqun nous explique si c'est possible


----------



## Mac-Xav (10 Janvier 2012)

re bonjour 
Je voulais savoir, si la question était totalement nul ou débile????
merci d'avance 
A+ Mac-Xav


----------



## Wills608 (15 Janvier 2012)

Je cherche la même chose c'est possible avec un ipad et iphone 4s mais toujours rien pour le MacBook 
Il y'a une solution pour le son http://www.macg.co/news/voir/181052/airfoil-4.0-le-compagnon-ideal-a-airplay il ne manque plus que la video


----------



## Mac-Xav (18 Janvier 2012)

Bonsoir 
Je vais me répondre !!!! 
il n'est pas possible d'utiliser Apple TV pour étendre le bureau de son mac book.
L'info est d'un vendeur dans un grand magasin de la F..c 
Franchement super dommage
bonne soirée 
Mac-Xav


----------



## Wills608 (18 Janvier 2012)

Une application sur l'ATV jailbreaker finira bien par sortir


----------



## zouille83 (17 Février 2012)

Salut a tous
Alors voila , je répond également a la question .

OUI ça va être possible mais uniquement avec le successeur de OSX Lion :

OS X Mountain Lion, qui propose le mode Airplay en  mode miroir

Alors soyez patient , ça va arriver


----------



## Profiler31 (19 Février 2012)

Bonjour,
Je vois qu'il y a quelques utilisateurs d'Apple  TV ; j'ai posté une question ci sur la rubrique Apple Tv qui est restée sans réponse satisfaisante pour moi.
Je la repose succintement .
Avec Apple TV est il possible de lire l'ensemble d'un diaporama composé sur IPhoto9 (musique, effets, commentaires et les photos bien entendu) sur sa TV dLan ?
C'est une retour d'expérience que je demande.

Merci

Profiler31


----------



## Mac-Xav (21 Février 2012)

Bonjour 
J'ai peut être trouvé une piste !!!
Hier soir sur le net, j'ai vu un Ipad brancher en HDMI sur la TV (image de l'iapd sur la TV) Donc un Iapd + un cable HDMI + adaptateur + Air Display = mon bureau sur la TV !!!
Voilà je vais ce soir acheter le câblage!!!
A+ Xavier


----------



## Mac-Xav (23 Février 2012)

Bonne New's 
Et bien voilà la chose est arrivé ce soir !!! Mon extension de bureau est sur la TV sans fil !!! 
Donc ipad2 + un adaptateur Hdmi + un câble HDMI + une TV et air display = votre bureau sur votre TV 
Attention il faut mettre en route airdisplay et après faire le branchement , et la magie arrive sur votre TV en paysage vraiment la classe 
je vais pouvoir le faire un spectacle avec un vidéo projecteur !!!!!!


----------



## Mac-Xav (27 Mars 2012)

Bonjour 
Je remonte le poste pour avoir des infos avec Apple TV et l'extension du bureau, j'ai bien trouvé des infos sur le double écran et rien sur l'extension.
Je trouve bizarre d'être le seul à chercher des info sur ce genre d'astuce !!! Il est pourtant bien pratique lorsque l'on boss sur des logiciels de 3D
Merci d'avance 
Xavier


----------



## fuzzzzzbox (25 Octobre 2012)

Bonjour Mac-Xav. Tu n'es pas le seul à chercher ce genre d'info, c'est comme ça que je suis tombé sur ton topic. Par contre, j'ai beau relire ta solution avec l'iPad, je ne vois pas comment tu fais pour y étendre le bureau du Mac. Pourrais-tu détailler ta procédure ?

Merci d'avance


----------



## xavax (30 Octobre 2012)

moi je ne comprend pas à quoi sert  avec le branchement airdisplay la dedans...


----------



## littlepeter (31 Octobre 2012)

Bonjour j'ai une tv hd ready est ce compatible avec l'apple tv ? J'ai lu sur le store qu'il faut une tv hd de fait
Merci pour vos réponses


----------



## Gwen (31 Octobre 2012)

Si tu as une prise HDMI, c'est bon.


----------



## littlepeter (1 Novembre 2012)

merci pour la réponse  donc je peux acheter un apple tv le brancher avec une prise hdmi et ça va marcher mais je ne n'ai pas suivi la discussion plus haut comment activre mon mbp et l'apple tv ? Je suppose qu'il y a un mode d'emploi.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 04h28 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 04h22 ----------

je précise je suis sous mountain lion dernière version.


----------



## AntiShirt (1 Novembre 2012)

Sous Mountain Lion, dans la barre des tâches " au milieu et un peu plus à droite " tu trouveras le symbole d'AirPlay (Un rectangle percé par un triangle), il te suffit de détecter ton Apple TV, de cliquer sur son nom et c'est parti!


----------



## Oliv0042 (1 Novembre 2012)

Bonsoir, j'ai une Apple TV 3 depuis cet après midi branché en HDMI. Le tout sur un Imac mi 2012 avec Mountain Lion et no problème pour étendre le bureau du mac sur la TV, via la recopie video dans la barre d'état en haut de l'écran. En espérant vous avoir aidé.


----------



## Tuncurry (2 Novembre 2012)

Mac-Xav a dit:


> Bonjour
> Est-il possible d'étendre le bureau de mon mac book pro via l'apple TV ??
> je ne trouve pas de réponse sur le net, merci d'avance
> Mac-xav



Avec OSX mountain lion, il est possible de dupliquer le bureau *mais pas d'étendre le bureau *(du moins pour l'instant). 
Cela signifie qu'on peut lire un diaporama ou une prez keynote sur sa TV (HD ou HD ready, et toute tv compatibles Hdmi + AppleTV) mais pas d'avoir le retour commentateur sur son ecran d'ordi. (en revanche, c'est une solution impec pour afficher son ecran d'Ipad)

Pour moi qui bosse sur un double écran avec un Mcbook, ca sert pas à grand chose, du coup je garde la liaison physique Thunderbolt vers HDMI/VGA.
Le coup de l'Ipad en second écran bureau étendu (via AirDisplay ou autre extension similaire) puis l'Ipad relié physiquement à la TV via l'adaptateur Hdmi est une usine à gaz pour pas grand chose puisque la qualité de retranscription est assez mauvaise et lente.

Si vous voulez vraiment relier votre mac à votre TV en affichage étendu, sans utiliser de cable direct au travers de la pièce, la solution la plus simple est de passer par un répéteur HDMI sans fil qui se trouve tres facilement en distribution, un peu comme ça : [YOUTUBE]ox8AJWbWs7o[/YOUTUBE]


----------

